# On posługuje się dobrym angielskim



## dreamlike

Ostatnio, w ferworze ożywionej dyskusji, złapałem się na tym, że powiedziałem "On posługuje się dobrym angielskim". Natychmiast się zreflektowalem i uświadomiłem sobie, że dokonałem kalki z angielskiego "He speaks good English".

Tutaj rodzi się moje pytanie: co sądzicie o takim zdaniu? Czy brzmiałoby dla was bardzo nienaturalnie, czy nie zwrócilibyście na to nawet uwagi, jak moi rozmówcy?


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> Ostatnio, w ferworze ożywionej dyskusji, złapałem się na tym, że powiedziałem "On posługuje się dobrym angielskim". Natychmiast się zreflektowalem i uświadomiłem sobie, że dokonałem kalki z angielskiego "He speaks good English".
> 
> Tutaj rodzi się moje pytanie: co sądzicie o takim zdaniu? Czy brzmiałoby dla was bardzo nienaturalnie, czy nie zwrócilibyście na to nawet uwagi, jak moi rozmówcy?


zwróciłbym na nie uwagę, przy odrobinie szczęścia dostrzegając kalkę (i być może wskazując jako źródło język angielski) – jeśli oceniłbym, że masz poprawną, polską intonację i akcent, to być może (znając cię bliżej) zacząłbym sobie z ciebie dworować; gdyby twoja wymowa nie wskazywała na polskie korzenie, prawdopodobnie zainteresowałbym się twoim pochodzeniem oraz pochwalił za dobrą znajomość języka polskiego.


----------



## dreamlike

Dzięki za opinie. Dworować sobie z kogoś? Pierwsze słyszę.


----------



## Postiga

Ja znam, ale brzmi mi to co najmniej XIX-wiecznie.


----------



## dreamlike

Kknd, przyznaj się, korzystałeś ze słownika synonimów czy zaczytujesz się w XIX-wiecznej literaturze?


----------



## BezierCurve

Dufam, że nie kknd nie jest tutaj jedynym, któremu "dworowanie" nie jest obce.


----------



## dreamlike

Szkoda, że nie mamy czegoś na wzór nGrama (bo korpus j. polskiego jest bardzo ubogi), żeby sprawdzić ile razy to słowo zostało użyte w polskiej literaturze. Jego obcość jawila by się wtedy pewnie jako coś zupełnie normalnego.


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> Szkoda, że nie mamy czegoś na wzór nGrama (bo korpus j. polskiego jest bardzo ubogi), żeby sprawdzić ile razy to słowo zostało użyte w polskiej literaturze. Jego obcość jawila by się wtedy pewnie jako coś zupełnie normalnego.


nie chciałem pisać „żartować”, „kpić”, czy „szydzić”, bo wszystko raczej nie to; spoglądając w słownik dochodzę do wniosku, że „uszczypliwość” byłaby idealnym zamiennikiem (przy okazji, ktoś z was słyszał słownikowe „persyflaż”?!).

p.s. istotnie! ostatnio odświeżałem „potop”, a teraz odpoczywam przy „ogniem i mieczem” (tak, pozostaje jeszcze „pan wołodyjowski”).
p.p.s. twoja wypowiedź również zawiera wiele starszych, czy też formalnych wyrażeń: „ferwor” (ożywionej dyskusji!), „zreflektować” (a tuż za tym „dokonać”), „rodzić” (o pytaniu). wychodzi na to, że chyba całkiem nieświadomie zasugerowałem się twoim stylem…


----------



## Ben Jamin

Osobom czytającym polską literaturę to słowo nie powinno być obce, chociaż nie używa się go w mowie potocznej  od ponad stu lat.


----------



## dreamlike

Cóż, nie byłbym w tej kwestii taki apodyktyczny.


----------

